# Gute Browsergames?



## Dramatica (20. Mai 2012)

Hallöchen zusammen. Ich find in dem Forum irgendwie kaum Threads über Browserspiele. Hat da jemand ein paar gute an der Hand? Irgendwas, dass man nebenbei spielen kann. Aber bitte kein FarmVille oder ähnliches.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2012)

Da gibt es unglaublich viele - was genau für ein Genre würdest Du denn bevorzugen? 

Ich selber lass da lieber die Finger von, da es bei den meisten Browsergames so ist, dass man zum Kauf von Spielgeld verführt wird, um besser mithalten zu können.


----------



## Dramatica (25. Mai 2012)

Joa, das stimmt mit dem Geld, aber ich finds besser so als wenn        ich zum Zahlen gezwungen werde. Wenn ich solche Spiele wirklich        gut finde und die mich gut unterhalten, dann geb' ich gern mal ein        bisschen Geld dafür aus. Hatte auch nicht an ein bestimmtes Genre gedacht, hab aber mit       der Weile schon ein paar Spiele angezockt.
 Die Siedler Online, war ganz okay, aber irgendwie bevorzuge ich        dann doch die Offline Variante weils einfach ein flüssigeres        Spielerlebnis ist.
 Lord of Ultima habe ich auch angefangen, aber bei dem Spiel muss        man wohl sehr viel Geduld investieren, bis man irgendwann mal        richtig loslegen kann und das ist mir auch zu sehr        Mittelalterkriegsgedöns...
 Dann hab ich noch Lula Online angespielt. Bis jetzt macht's Spaß,        habe aber gerade erst angefangen. Mal sehen, wie das noch wird.        Hat halt seinen eigenen Stil. Find ich aber gut.
 Kennst du denn noch gute Browsergames. Also ich hatte eigentlich        gehofft hier ein paar Erfahrungsberichte sammeln zu können, damit        ich nicht so viele anspielen muss und mir so schon mal ein Bild        machen kann.


----------



## Morwenth (31. Mai 2012)

Lula online hab ich auch angezockt. Finds auch oke,vor allem kommt man da schnell sehr weit. Ansonsten magste eher so niedliche Spiele oder was?


----------



## 8b4ll (1. Juni 2012)

Facebook bietet ne gute Auswahl.

Oder mal was ganz anderes, wie Toribash, GUNROX oder Total Influence. Wette kaum jemand kennt die.

Kleine clienten sind auch von Vorteil und da gibst richtig gute!!!

Diese Games sind browswer games sehr ähnlich, das ist ja das gute.


----------



## fabilus (1. Juni 2012)

ich fand icewars mal ganu cool


----------



## Dramatica (1. Juni 2012)

@Morwenth: Jo, spiele es auch noch. Macht eigentlich auch immernoch Spaß. Niedliche spiele? Ja, auch. Ich wollte was, was mich halt gut bei Laune hält aber nicht zu viel Zeit verlangt, was man aber, wenn man möchte auch mal ein paar Stunden am Stück spielen kann. Ich glaube, ich bleibe erstmal bei Lula. Hat mich jetzt schon ein wenig gehooked!

@8b4ll: Facebook bietet viele Spiele, aber da auszusortieren welche gut sind und welche nicht war mir zu anstrengend. Deshalb hatte ich ja auch den Thread gestartet. Toribash habe ich sogar schonmal gespielt, da fehlt mir aber die Langzeitmotivation. Zudem suche ich ja nach einem Spiel, dass ich im Browser spielen kann, also bei dem ich keinen Client runterladen muss, so dass ich dass auch mal auf der Arbeit spielen kann. Auf dem Rechner kann ich nichts installieren. 

@fabilus: Icewars sieht nicht so ansprechend aus. Überall nur Tabellen. Ist das so eine Art Wirtschaftsstrategiespiel?
http://forum.pcgames.de/members/2766852-fabilus.html


----------



## fabilus (2. Juni 2012)

ja ich weiß es sieht auf den ersten blick kacke aus aber ist sehr humorvoll gestaltet


----------



## anness (4. Juni 2012)

Lula online ist echt klasee


----------



## Morwenth (6. Juni 2012)

fabilus schrieb:


> ja ich weiß es sieht auf den ersten blick kacke aus aber ist sehr humorvoll gestaltet


 
"Ich bin nicht schön, aber habe Humor" *ggg*

@ Anness: Finde ich auch  Habe gerade gelesen dass es ein größeres Update gibt, scheint voran zu gehen in der Beta.


----------



## Dramatica (7. Juni 2012)

Ich spiel's auch immer noch.

Ich glaube, dabei bleibe ich auch. Macht immer noch Spaß und ist halt auch was für's Auge.


----------



## UltimateFighter (13. Juni 2012)

Ja, seitdem ich im Büro arbeite bin ich auch ein großer Freund von Browser Games geworden. Im Augenblick zocke ich online am liebsten ein wenig Doppelkopf (natürlich nur in der Mittagspause ) - da kann ich wenigsens nebenher die Uhr im auge behalten, nicht dass ich über mein Pausensoll hinaus noch weiterspiele... ist natürlich noch nie vorgekommen.


----------



## Vordack (10. Juli 2012)

Ich finde die Open Beta von F1 Online klasse.


----------



## shippy74 (30. Juli 2012)

Wenn du einen Egoshooter suchst der Nichts Kostet und wo du dich noch nicht mal Anmelden musst kann ich dir BeGone empfehlen, sieht nett aus und Gameplay erinnert an Counterstrike, gibt paar nette Maps und Waffen. Spiel ich immer wenn ich mal Lust auf ne schnelle Runde MP hab.
Man kann sich Registrieren dann bekommt man halt nen festen Spieler Name und ne kleine Statistik.

UM SPIELEN ZU KÖNNEN MUSST DU NEN PLAYER INSTALLIEREN DAS WIRD ABER ANGEZEIGT UND DAUERT 5min.

NPlay - Free Multi-Player Browser Games - BeGone


----------



## Canion (15. August 2012)

Im bereich Wirtschaftssimulation kann ich nur Producers & Traders empfehlen. Das hat ne Spieltiefe. toll


----------



## Spielefan1975 (20. Februar 2013)

Also für alle Fußballfans und zukünftigen Fußballmanager könnte der Online Fußballmanager auch eine gute Alternative sein 
Online Fussball Manager - Der kostenlose Fussballmanager im Internet


----------



## Joko-San (25. Februar 2013)

*Onlinegames für Zwischendurch!*

Hi Alle :p,

ich habe früher mal mehr PC gespielt, und auch "richtige" Games gedaddelt. Hab gerne die ersten Tomb Raider Teile gespielt und war natürlich auch ein riesen Quake, Unreal Tournament und Half-Life Fan . 
Da ich momentan nicht mehr so viel Zeit habe und auch mehr Lust auf einfache Casual Games habe (passt einfach zwischendurch), bin ich ein bisschen auf Onlinegames hängengeblieben. Ich find das praktisch. Klar ist das nicht das selbe wie damals, aber trotzdem habe ich die Möglichkeit ein bisschen was zu zocken und Spass bringen tut es auch, wenn auch nur für einen kürzeren Zeitraum.
Bevor ich mit PC Spielen angefangen habe, habe ich natürlich noch Gameboy gespielt und war da vor allem Tetris Fan. Als es dann mit dem PC losging war ich auch ziemlich schnell infiziert von Mahjong und habe das viel gespielt. Momentan habe ich das aus der vergangenen Zeit für mich wieder entdeckt und spiele erneut gerne Mahjong. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich auch mal probiert ein paar Browser- und Socialgames anzutesten, aber irgendwie haben mir die nicht so gut gefallen und waren mir teilweise auch zu komplex. Da muss man irgendwie immer am Ball bleiben, das fand ich nicht so gut.

Wie siehts denn sonst so im Forum aus? Wir könnten hier ja ein paar Spieleideen sammeln!  Vorschläge?


----------



## nikki528 (10. April 2013)

Ich spiele sehr gerne Browsergames. Wenn eins richtig gut ist, dann kann ich wchenlang daran sitzen bis mir langweilig wird. Mittlerweile bin ich auch bei Grepolis angekommen. Vorher habe ich Forge of Empires gespielt


----------



## Windprinz3ssin (6. Mai 2013)

Ich möchte mal behaupten, es gibt keine wirklich guten Browsergames. Die Sache mit dem Geldeinzahlen ist einfach zu sehr im Fordergrund. Ich habe auch früher sehr intensiv "Drachenkrieg" gespielt (MMORPG) und teilweise auch andere Browsergames(zB Monstersgame). Wenn man da irgendwie mithalten will und etwas erreichen möchte, ist man schon fast gezwungen einzuzahlen. Denn sonst bleibt man irgendwann stehen und hat keine Lust mehr weiter zu spielen, da man einfach keinen Erfolg sieht. Dann kann man sich lieber andere kostenlose Games runterladen und die zocken. Lohnen sich mehr als Browsergames.


----------



## MisterHans (9. November 2013)

Ich kann Ritterheere empfehlen.
Es ist kein Pay2Win Game, sondern ein nettes cooles Hobbyprojekt.


----------

